

Fedora 17: "Beefy Miracle" released - rplnt
http://docs.fedoraproject.org/en-US/Fedora/17/html/Release_Notes/index.html

======
rsenk330
Other discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4037837>

~~~
rplnt
Thanks, missed that. Also, I thought it released today :)

------
rplnt
Short video pointing out some features: <http://youtu.be/dmWdYJTsKbM>

